# Mix corn w/pellets?



## dillydo (Sep 4, 2011)

Someone told me that they mix corn w/pellets to make the pellets burn longer.  I don't know if it would be whole kernel or the crushed kernels.


Has anyone heard of this or used the mix method?


----------



## imacman (Sep 4, 2011)

Many people mix corn and wood pellets, but AFAIK, it does not make the pellets burn longer.   And what you burn are shelled, whole kernals dried to approx 11-12% moisture content.

Any mixture of more than 50% corn means you should use corn-rated exhaust pipe....corn exhaust is pretty corrosive.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2011)

I think what they mean is they use less pellets because your also adding corn. Kid of like filling a pail with all pellets takes more than filling it half full with pellets then filling the rest with corn. So yes you would use less pellets through the season. This worked well when corn was cheap, But these days corn is more expensive than pellets unless you can grow your own and dry it properly.

Pellets do burn a tad faster than corn IMHO, Due to the higher moisture content corned seems to burn somewhat slower. But corn also leaves more ash/clinkers behind. I have burned from straight corn to a ratio of 25% corn to wood pellet mix. The lower the corn ratio the cleaner the stove and the stove seems to burn hotter. With straight corn the stove just didn't seem to get as hot as straight pellets.

Even when burning any ratio of corn or other biofuels, I do feel its best to have the corn/multifuel rated pipe. Even a slight amount of corrosives will start working at the pipe. From what I have been told even the corn will eventually effect the properly rated pipe/liner. JMHO here!


----------



## Oink Oink (Oct 19, 2011)

This will be my first full year burning pellets in a P61A. So I'm not an expert. Is corn available in Eastern CT?


----------



## smoke show (Oct 19, 2011)

corn cost more than pellets right now, its not worth it.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/money/52722161-79/china-corn-demand-prices.html.csp


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Lion rock farm in Salisbury Ct. Did sell to corn burners. I was going to link the site but its down.

I was all set to buy some but the price skied, So I stuck to pellets. Still an option if pellets soar past the corn price. But like Smoke Show stated, just to expensive at this point.


----------



## briansol (Oct 19, 2011)

Corn is around, but yes, it's more expensive here in the north east than pellets are, so it's really not even worth trying.   Mid west people probably have better access for cheaper.

My manual says it will burn up to 50% mix of corn.  I've never bothered to try it though.   I hate everything about corn and it's politics.  Will not support it.


----------



## npompei (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Greenfield multifuel stove. I burnt mostly pellets last year but did burn about 250lbs of corn all by itself last year. NO DUST No ash, its so clean. I vowed to never burn pellets again - until corn went over $8 a bag. NO THANKS.

However, if you can get some, mixing it with pellets really cuts down on ash and cleanup. That really, IMO, is the best way to burn. A mixture of pellets and corn.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually I found corn to burn dirter than pellets. Less ash per say but more clinkers. The pellets I have tried are in the 0.6% range and corn was about double with 1.2% roughly. By volume it looks like less, But the ash from corn does weighs much more.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 19, 2011)

briansol said:
			
		

> Mid west people probably have better access for cheaper.







Better access, but still not economical.

Lookin out my back door:


----------



## blazincorn (Oct 20, 2011)

Corn is available in southern New England from Blazin corn in Slocum RI  corn is dried down to 11%  pick up or delivery is available.           www.blazincorn.com


----------



## Oink Oink (Oct 20, 2011)

I called and it is only $250 a ton. Not as outragous as you all made it out to be. Could be a viable option.


----------



## Clarksfan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

When you can get Pellets in Ohio for under $200......$250 is outrageous.  A 25% increase to me is not a viable option.


----------



## Oink Oink (Oct 20, 2011)

When some are paying $285 here it is. Seems that prices might be a little more hefty in the Northeast?


----------



## smoke show (Oct 20, 2011)

In my opinion corn has to be considerably less $$$ to offset the cons of burning it.


----------



## npompei (Oct 20, 2011)

As of a few weeks ago, it was $9 for a 50lb bag. If I bought 3 tons it would be down to $8 a bag. Its over double the price of pellets. 

As far as clinkers, yeah there are. I just know it makes less ash and leaves the stove so much cleaner. I like hearing the 'clink' falling into the ash tray! 


But again, to me, mixing the both helps keep the ash down and a smaller clinker and the heat is better too.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 20, 2011)

$250 isn't that bad, But compaired to $177 for box store with discount? I'll burn cleaner burning pellets. I think Lion was about the same price also dried to below 12% moisture and screened. But until its lower than pellets I'll not be burning corn. Now if even cheap pellets go skyhigh and corn comes down. Will have a different story. 

We also have another option hear in NW-CT. We have grass pellets. Last I knew cheaper than pellets, But lots of ash so anything you save, You'll have to work for.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 20, 2011)

Clarksfan1 said:
			
		

> When you can get Pellets in Ohio for under $200......$250 is outrageous.  A 25% increase to me is not a viable option.



How far East do you live in Ohio. I know of a couple places that are at $175 and $177 (Menards and HD).. Menards in Massiolin, Ontario, or Sandusky (All at $175) and HD off 480 in Cleveland (on Brookpark Rd (@ $177)


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2011)

Mix of pellets and corn available in western MA. at Rolling Acres:
http://www.rollingacres.us/Rolling_Acres_Website/Alternative_Fuel_Products.html

I used straight corn in a baby countryside and enjoyed it.


----------

